# Time Machine : 1 NAS Synology pour 2 Mac, est-ce possible?



## Fennec72 (24 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai 2 Macs sous Mountain Lion (1 MacBook Pro et un Mac mini):
 est-il possible d'utiliser 1 seul NAS Synology pour les 2 Mac?

Donc, 2 Time Machines sur le même NAS.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## edd72 (24 Janvier 2013)

C'est bien tout l'intérêt d'un DD réseau...


----------



## Holy Diver (24 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour

il suffit de suivre les instructions données ici : http://www.synology.com/support/tutorials_show.php?q_id=481

et de créer autant d'utilisateurs et de dossiers partagés qu'il y a de machines à sauvegarder via Time Machine.

Cdt

H_D


----------



## Fennec72 (24 Janvier 2013)

Holy Diver a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> il suffit de suivre les instructions données ici : http://www.synology.com/support/tutorials_show.php?q_id=481
> 
> ...



Je vais donc m'acheter un NAS de 6 ou 8 To plutôt que deux de 3 ou 4 To.

Merci, en tous cas pour cette réponse et ce lien.


----------



## Fennec72 (8 Mars 2013)

> Envoyé par *Holy Diver*
> 
> 
> _Bonjour
> ...





Fennec72 a dit:


> Je vais donc m'acheter un NAS de 6 ou 8 To plutôt que deux de 3 ou 4 To.
> 
> Merci, en tous cas pour cette réponse et ce lien.


*
C'est fait, j'ai acheté un NAS Synology, mais la sauvegarde Time Machine de 2 Macs sur le même Syno ne marche pas!*

*Jai un DS713 + équipé de 2 disques de 4 To Hitachi HGST Deskstar 7K4000.*

Je nai pas mis les disques en RAID car je ne cherche pas la puissance et la vitesse à tout prix, mais le volume de stockage maximum.

*Jaimerais sauvegarder 2 Mac par Time Machine simultanément.
*
Jai créé :

    2 volumes
    2 utilisateurs
    un dossier partagé, avec quota, sur chacun des 2 volumes

Jai suivi les instructions de la page http://www.synology....p?q_id=481#t1.3 (Comment faire pour sauvegarder les données de Mac vers DiskStation avec Time Machine).


et je suis arrivé au point :

    1.3 Configurer le dossier partagé, comme cible de sauvegarde Time Machine

        Allez sur Menu Principal > Panneau de Configuration > Win/Mac/NFS, et cliquez sur longlet Service de fichiers Mac.
        Cochez Activer le service de fichiers Mac, et choisissez le dossier partagé que vous venez de créer depuis le menu déroulant Time Machine.


Après plusieurs tentatives infructueuses, je me suis rendu compte qu*apparemment il est impossible dactiver, sur un NAS Synology, Time Machine pour 2 Macs simultanément !*


Jespère me tromper.

*Avez-vous une piste ?*



Merci davance


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (8 Mars 2013)

ça marche très bien chez moi 

Il faut que la sauvegarde se trouve sur le même volume (et une gestion avec de préférence le même utilisateur) et ensuite TM créera des images disques SparseBundle différentes (une par Mac). Cela ne peut pas marcher sur des volumes différents puisque le DSM ne peut pas activer le service de fichier mac time machine pour plus d'un disque.

Et n'oublie pas de bien choisir le disque TM dans les préférences du DSM (Service de fichiers Mac dans Win/Mac/NFS)

Ceci-dit tu peux toujours demander à Synology qu'ils améliorent leur produit pour les prochaines MAJ


----------



## Fennec72 (9 Mars 2013)

Fennec72 a dit:


> *
> C'est fait, j'ai acheté un NAS Synology, mais la sauvegarde Time Machine de 2 Macs sur le même Syno ne marche pas!*
> 
> *Jai un DS713 + équipé de 2 disques de 4 To Hitachi HGST Deskstar 7K4000.*
> ...



http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/topic/33026-time-machine-sauvegarder-2-macs-sur-un-seul-syno/


----------

